# New York Herfs????



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone know of any upcoming events in the NY area?


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Every weekend in New Hyde Park with my brother in law.
:r


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, you've certainly been having good weather for your herf's, but is there anything more official?


----------

